# lionfish



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im writing this on behalf of someone I know to try to find out a possible cause of this dilema. the problem is that a volitian lionfish, about 4 inches long, living with a snowfalke eel and yellow tang in a 75 gal tank is acting funky. 

It sits on a rock all day and when it eats it seems to swim vertically (tail pointing straight down) to go grab its food and then floats back down to the rockin this verticle position. 

I have no clue on water quality so any suggestions on what this is/causes this/and what can be done would be appreciated.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ummm... if they have a lionfish they should know that that's what all lionfish do.....

They all act funky and most lionfish eat that way. Tell them not to worry, i've had my dwarf fuzzy fall "asleep" on night..drift around, and get stuck to the filter tube lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

DAng, my bad...i didnt know


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where you been hiding Ashley? Haven't seen you around for awhile. Or have I just been missing your posts?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine was really only active when he tackled a jawfish to eat.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Where you been hiding Ashley? Haven't seen you around for awhile. Or have I just been missing your posts?


i dont come home lol but i checkup on the school computers


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well its nice to see you haven't forgotten us. I noticed quite a few of your age group have been gone lately. Baby and max just to name a few. Hopefully everyone can stop in over memorial day. We can all have a virtual Bar-B-Q.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

NOT THE JAWFISH!

lmao fish_doc, here's it's called the end of the year. That consists of them cramming us full of stuff and giving us 20 assignments each day, doing the last projects of the year, and all that good stuff. On top of that my cousins computer (live with them right now and sometimes come back to my house) has 500 stupid viruses on it and last tiem I checked it was deleting stuff on her hard drive! SO that's, personally, why IM not here much lol.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just as long as we dont get deleted or squezed out of your minds because they get overloaded with useful stuff.


----------

